# CVT or 4 Speed Automatic, Is One Better?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

My daughter's been looking at buying a Versa. I did some general Googling and it seems a lot of people are complaining about the CVT in the Versa. That being said, I'm not seeing complaints regarding the 4 speed automatic found in many Versas. I'm just wondering if the same overall feeling seems to exist within this forum. Does the CVT tend to be a little more problematic than the 4 speed automatic? 🤔


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The CVT has been very problematic ever since it was first introduced. If you have a choice between a CVT and a standard 4 speed automatic, go with the standard automatic which has good history of being very reliable.


----------

